
Stripe vs. Paypal, which one you think is better (and why)? - expressboard
I just launched a marketplace for artists, designers, illustrators to showcase and sell their creative work and services, and many freelancers asked whether we take Paypal as a form of payment. I want to ask which payment processing is better for a marketplace that plans to expand to the global market?
======
feklee
A friend has stopped offering Stripe to customers of his Magento hosting
service. The reason, he told me, is that Stripe frequently delays payments.
You can find lots of articles about issues with Stripe on the web.

